# My boys meeting for the first time - Lots of arched necks!



## HGStables (Aug 21, 2012)

My two stallions met for the first time, we are going to be moving everyone to the new property soon I hope and I wanted to see how these two will be. The fence is hot so they can not get to each other. My older stallion showed off a bit and then just went "Ehh.....not worth it" and started grazing, my younger stud wouldn't give it up LOL. Here are some pictures I got of them.


----------



## HGStables (Aug 21, 2012)

More....


----------



## HGStables (Aug 21, 2012)

and more....












That's all of them


----------



## countrymini (Aug 21, 2012)

They are adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## misty'smom (Aug 21, 2012)

Great pictures, both handsome boys!



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 22, 2012)

Both of your stallions are beautiful, HG Stables. Palomino and Buckskin pintos are some of my favorites. I also noticed it says you are from New York, may I ask where from? Would love to meet sme more mini people in NY State. I'm in Derby, a little town next to Angola along Lake Erie; Western New York.

Dan.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 22, 2012)

Very handsome guys and great pics

I would be concerned though with just a few strands of electric wire separating them when they are turned out with mares

but I'm a worry wart and have never field bred so not much exprience with stallions sharing a fence line


----------



## HGStables (Aug 23, 2012)

Hahahah Dan your at most 25 mins from me! I show at stage coach! I willl be showing this sunday if youd like to meet. Call/Text me 479-5220


----------



## HGStables (Aug 23, 2012)

my boys will no loner pasture breed. Once we move it will be hand breeding only. They wont be pastures with any mares


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll put your number in my phone and text you tomorrow, and hopefully I'll be able to get down there and we can meet!! Love that store, I think that my cousin will be showing there Saturday too with her QH. I never knew a fellow mini owner was so close, I thought that the closest was my trainer who lives in Gowanda!! Lol, talk to you later.

Dan.


----------



## HGStables (Aug 24, 2012)

Hahaha I show my QH too she was Grand Champion halter horse last weekend. Whos your trainer? I am pretty easy to find my truck is a 1992 blue dodge diesel and my trailer is a goose neck 40ft long silver with black decals up the sides. We usually park neat the show ring not far from the porta potties (lol) easier to get out after trail. My QH is chestnut with a huge blaze and 3 socks and I am showing my mini mare Mariah she is a black tobiano, 37'' tall very refined. Ill keep an eye out for your text.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2012)

what gorgeous pictures! and what handsome boys you have! they are both abosloutly stunning! buckskin and Palli *sigh* lol my two faves!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool photos! Love the neck on your buckskin pinto.

Leia


----------



## ohmt (Aug 29, 2012)

Played with pizap a little today-hope this is ok to post!


----------



## ohmt (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry-double post!


----------

